

Crash course on how to use common Linux commands - WestCoastJustin
http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/13-crash-course-on-common-commands

======
lutusp
> top

> This will tell us about the uptime of the system, how many users are logged
> in, what the load is on the system, along with cpu and memory usage.

The article is a nice summary of useful commands, and "top" is fine, but
there's a variation called "htop" that's much better. It shows processor load,
exploits your terminal's ANSI colors, and has a number of other enhancements.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Great, thanks for the tip!

